# Rider Killed in Devon



## sakura (2 October 2010)

not sure if this has already been posted or not but I've just been given this link, very sad 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-11456871


----------



## Supertrooper (2 October 2010)

How very tragic RIP


----------



## MochaDun (3 October 2010)

That's very sad.  RIP.


----------



## Curragh (3 October 2010)

She was a very dear friend of mine and such a lovely lady. 

RIP Gill x


----------



## Red30563 (3 October 2010)

How very sad. 

So sorry for your loss, Curragh.


----------



## Elsbells (3 October 2010)

curragh said:



			She was a very dear friend of mine and such a lovely lady. 

RIP Gill x
		
Click to expand...

How awful!!

Hugs to you and of course all her friends and family.


----------



## WeeBrown (3 October 2010)

Sorry to hear this sad news - I hope you are o.k Curragh.


----------



## skint1 (3 October 2010)

RIP Gill. My heart goes out to all of her friends and family, it must be a terrible shock for them all.


----------



## AFlapjack (3 October 2010)

Oh God how awful. RIP Gill xxx


----------



## comet&joe (3 October 2010)

thats awful  r.i.p.
ssorry curragh 
x


----------



## Nickijem (3 October 2010)

Such a tragedy.  Thoughts are with all who have suffered due to her loss.  I'm so sorry Curragh x


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (3 October 2010)

So sorry, how awful, thoughts to you Curragh and Gill's family.


----------



## sakura (3 October 2010)

curragh said:



			She was a very dear friend of mine and such a lovely lady. 

RIP Gill x
		
Click to expand...

my thoughts are with you, others who knew her and of course her family  xxx


----------



## Dottie (3 October 2010)

So sad. My thoughts are with her family.
RIP Gill.


----------



## flowerlady (3 October 2010)

curragh said:



			She was a very dear friend of mine and such a lovely lady. 

RIP Gill x
		
Click to expand...

When they say it was an accident do they think the horse threw her? or something else ie heart attack??

Sorry my condolences to you and her family


----------



## NeverSayNever (3 October 2010)

how awful, love and prayers to her family X


----------



## Sessle (3 October 2010)

So sad, thoughts go out to family and friends, RIP


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (3 October 2010)

sorry to hear about your friend curragh, RIP Gill xx


----------



## Sanolly (3 October 2010)

Thinking of you Curragh and Gill's family.


----------



## brighteyes (3 October 2010)

Awful, my condolences to all close.


----------



## MrsMozart (3 October 2010)

I am so sorry. Condolences to her family and friends.

Rest in peace Gill.


----------



## Booboos (3 October 2010)

Terrible news! My thoughts go out to her family and friends...


----------



## yeeharider (3 October 2010)

How awful condolences to her friends and family RIP


----------



## maletto (4 October 2010)

goodness, how terribly sad 

I hope you are ok curragh. thoughts with you and all of Gill's other friends and family.


----------



## aregona (4 October 2010)

So sad to read this, my thoughts are with all who new her


----------



## yellowdun (4 October 2010)

That is so very sad. My thoughts and condolences to all her family and friends.


----------



## Faro (4 October 2010)

God bless XXX


----------



## Curragh (4 October 2010)

flowerlady said:



			When they say it was an accident do they think the horse threw her? or something else ie heart attack??

Sorry my condolences to you and her family
		
Click to expand...

She was riding out along a quiet lane, off road and no one know's what happened.  But Gill broke her back and neck.  She wasn't the sort to go galloping every where and she was on her little Arab mare thats been good as gold since buying her earlier this year, after losing her old boy to colic (which she owned for all of his 24 years).  Gill always wore a back protector and hat.

She loved horses and riding so much x


----------



## spaniel (4 October 2010)

RIP Gill,  my sincere condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## moneypit1 (4 October 2010)

How very sad.  I hope she didn't know much about it.  Deepest sympathy to all close. xx


----------



## millimoo (4 October 2010)

How utterly tragic, so sorry for all involved, and my deepest sypathies to family and all who knew her...... truly sad and awful.


----------



## debsflo (4 October 2010)

how very sad   .rip Gill


----------



## millhouse (4 October 2010)

Very tragic.  Rest in peace and God Bless.


----------



## MissAmbulance (5 October 2010)

How terrible. Thoughts go out to all that knew her. I hope it was all over quickly and she was not aware of any pain.


----------

